# Double Trouble! Need help ASAP!



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, my betta draco has a cloudy eye and it looks like it may be fungus, he is getting better, but I'm running low on med! The biggest trouble is Pulcher! He was tailbiting and has taken off a lot of fin! Now he has Fin rot and a strange looking worm hanging out of his body or anus. I can't quite tell. It is whiteish and has red ends and there are two of them hanging out! My guess is it's anchor worm or fish louse! I didn't know he was sick with either until this morning and he shared some of the same water with my females as he has been in my 20 gallon floating in a bag!!!! I am going to petco tomorrow and need to knows any good medecine??? I have wardleys parasite treatment, but I don't know if it works on these! Please help!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

they ended up being fluke worms and I operated on him. He's still recovering from them.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I am doing a check up on my bettas and will be in chat for a bit.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

He is still alive, but is kind of stressed. I'm going to do a salt bath tomorrow.


----------



## RollerDJ (Aug 17, 2011)

OK, I got's to ask. How in the world do you "operate" on a betta" I've seen some stuff done on a large arowana before, but nothing this small.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

If he's pooping white poop, then it is most likely an internal parasite. As for the cloudy eye, that's a good sign that water quality is bad. How often are you changing your water and so forth?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, I changed it two days in a row. I call an operation lol taking out the worms and swabbing him. no white poop. his cloudy eye is going away, but it's still slightly cloudy. As for pulcher, he is doing very well and is swimming around and eating and his fin rot is gone. There is some dead fins left so I'll have to watch it carefully, but I think he'll make it!


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

How did you determine them to be flukes? What color are the worms? Flukes are usually not much bigger than 4mm and generally are in the skin, eyes, or gills. If the worms in the vent are red you have a much larger problem and you do NOT want to be pulling them out.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

I've been removing flukes from fish for 40 years. These are the kind that stick out like little arrows.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

chard coached me.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I bought stress coat and betta revive. I think he'll make it as all his fin rot is gone.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

He's still going good!


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

Awesome! I know it's gross and you were very nervous but you did a good job removing the flukes. Hopefully he's on the mend but be sure and keep an eye out for any flukes you might have missed.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

okay! He's still doing great! some of his fins are healing too!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I believe draco's eye was just how the light reflected on it. It looks normal at different angles.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I looked again and it looked a little pointed so I'm guessing a deformity.


----------

